# What could this be? (Panting/sitting up at night)



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Panting can be a sign of pain. Do you have her on anything such as glucosamine/chondroitin, fish oil or anything like that to help with inflammation? Or anything for arthritis? Shellie has hip dysplasia, I have her on glucosamine/chondroitin, fish oil and she gets homeopathic Zeel when she has really bad/stiff days. It really helps. I notice a big difference in her if I don't give the glucosamine.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with the above. If there have been no changes in her environment then there's a good chance that her panting is an indication of pain. I would get her to a vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## BaileyGirl30 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I actually went to the store today and got some joint supplements for her, and I will take her to the vet in the next couple days for sure. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure about dogs,but in humans sitting up and panting at night are classic signs of congestive heart failure.. If for nothing else, do get her checked out by a vet for peace of mind  

I really hope it's nothing serious.. Good luck!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

That was my thought, heart issues. If you find she's worse after she's had more exercise, that's another sign. Check out the grean bean diet for help with her weight, the extra love handles won't be helping anything.

Hope she's ok.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i ALSO THOUGHT HEART, OR POSSIBILY LUNGS. I AMHOPING IT IS JUST SOMETHING THAT CAN BE HELPED WITH MEDS.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree that you should take her ASAP. Fingers crossed that it is nothing serious.


----------



## BaileyGirl30 (Mar 8, 2011)

From my google-research, it can be a sign of congestive heart failure like you said. That would be really terrible. I'm worried.

To be honest, I can't afford the tests their probably going to want to do for another two weeks. But I'm going to take her in at least to get started and find out what she needs to have looked at. Or maybe they can do the tests and let me pay in two weeks. I hate having to even think about the financial part of it, but that's just reality I guess. 

Going to look up the green bean diet. Thanks, you guys are awesome to reply so quickly, and with such good info. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Like others have said panting and restlessness can be an indicator of distress. I'm glad you're taking her in asap. Also, her weight issue can greatly affect her well being and longevity.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you are getting her looked at right away. In both my arthritic senior dogs those signs were indicators they were in pain. As soon as we added in anti-inflammatory drugs and/or pain killers the panting and sitting up stopped. 

I hope your girl doesn't have congestive heart failure. Keep us posted.


----------

